# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Pining vs Palladiy

## JJ

I wonder what sounds more close to original pronunciation?
So-called "Palladiy's table" developed in the middle of 19th century by archimandrite Palladiy for wrighting chinese speach and characters in Russian, it is based on Cyrillic and it has some diffrence in pronunciation if compare it to Pining reading in English.
Examples:
Zhong guo - Чжун го (chzhoon goh)
Tian Shan - Тянь Шань (t'an' shan', '-means soft consonant)
ren - жень (zhehn')
Cao Cao - Цао Цао (tsao tsao)
Xie-xie - ce-ce (s'eh-s'eh)
Zhu Ge Liang - Чжугэ Лян (chzhoogeh l'an) ...etc

----------


## Pravit

I think Pinyin was developed not to actually sound like Chinese, but as a recognition that it is impossible(or rather difficult) to express Chinese sounds with combinations of English letters. Pinyin, thus, uses English letters to *represent* Chinese sounds, rather than to make any attempt at actually coming up with something Joe English Speaker could pronounce without any experience. If we are to compare the two systems by how a person untrained in them would pronounce them, then of course the Russian one is closer(since no English speaker would pronounce "c" in "cao" as a "ts").

----------


## Kris

You cannot say that they use English letters to learn the correct pronunciation. One MUST call it Romanization, that is the OFFICIALLY worldwide term for it, and they also use it to teach the correct tone, first,second,third and fourth tone. If you do not have the correct sound for example with the word ' ma ' , when you pronounce 马, while you want to say this ' ma ' 妈 ' one could get a slap in the face of Chinese mama !! In other words by not speaking the correct tone, one could call his/her mother a horse!!
To read the Chinese characters ( Hanzi = 汉字 ), use Chinese symplified ( GB 2312 ).
By the way, my wife is Chinese, she is from Shanghai, so I know what I am talking about   ::   
再见 , 
Chris  ( BTW: my Chinese name is LiSi = 立思 . )

----------


## Анатолий

Wanna learn Chinese or Japanese via Russian? Visit my favourite "Восточное Полушарие" forum  http://polusharie.com/index.php

----------


## Kris

> Wanna learn Chinese or Japanese via Russian? Visit my favourite "Восточное Полушарие" forum  http://polusharie.com/index.php

 我 不 需要 , 我 每天  跟 我 妻子  说 汉语, 感谢  
立思 .

----------


## Анатолий

> Originally Posted by Анатолий  Wanna learn Chinese or Japanese via Russian? Visit my favourite "Восточное Полушарие" forum  http://polusharie.com/index.php   我 不 需要 , 我 每天  跟 我 妻子  说 汉语, 感谢  
> 立思 .

 別的人会参加

----------


## BlackMage

> In other words by not speaking the correct tone, one could call his/her mother a horse!!

 He could also call his mother hemp.  麻  ::

----------

[quote=Анатолий] 

> Originally Posted by Анатолий":1j8xk4z4]Wanna learn Chinese or Japanese via Russian? Visit my favourite "Восточное Полушарие" forum 
> [url="http://polusharie.com/index.php  http://polusharie.com/index.php[/url]   我 不 需要 , 我 每天  跟 我 妻子  说 汉语, 感谢  
> 立思 .

 別的人会参加[/quote:1j8xk4z4] 
你 说 的 对, 我的 汉语 不 很 好, 能 参加, 我 但都 会 英语 还是  荷兰语 学习 普通话.
可是 我 55 岁, 学习 西班牙语, 有时候 一点 法语, 捆古  英语, 和 现在 还  开始了 Russian, 我的 brain, 我的 memory 太 老了 为 还 都 汉字 不 忘.

----------


## Анатолий

[quote=Anonymous] 

> Originally Posted by Kris        Originally Posted by Анатолий":17qocpkr]Wanna learn Chinese or Japanese via Russian? Visit my favourite "Восточное Полушарие" forum 
> [url="http://polusharie.com/index.php  http://polusharie.com/index.php[/url]   我 不 需要 , 我 每天  跟 我 妻子  说 汉语, 感谢  
> 立思 .   別的人会参加

 你 说 的 对, 我的 汉语 不 很 好, 能 参加, 我 但都 会 英语 还是  荷兰语 学习 普通话.
可是 我 55 岁, 学习 西班牙语, 有时候 一点 法语, 捆古  英语, 和 现在 还  开始了 Russian, 我的 brain, 我的 memory 太 老了 为 还 都 汉字 不 忘.[/quote:17qocpkr]  你的汉语很不错,欢迎参加!你的俄语怎么样?

----------

